# Weiterleitung und Webspace nutzen geht nicht



## exhubiranta (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe mich sehr gewundert, geht das nicht?

Ich habe eine Domain bei 1und1 (als Free-Domain wegen des Telefonvertrages). Diese ist als Weiterleitung eingerichtet, d.h. wenn man die Domain meiner Homepage (ist bei anderem Server gehostet) ohne Bindestriche eingibt, leitet die 1und1-Domain auf meine normale Homepage-Domain weiter.

Ich dachte, ich könne nun von der 1und1 Domain auch den Webspace nutzen. Denkste! Wenn ich den Pfad angebe, wohin ich die Dateien per FTP gespeichert habe, kommt die Fehlermeldung

The requested URL /xxxx was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 

Kein Tippfehler von mir!
Ich habe die Weiterleitung doch nur auf der Startseite!
Was kann ich tun?

Viele Grüße
exhubiranta


----------



## Mamphil (12. Juni 2006)

Hi,

die Weiterleitung ist eine echte Weiterleitung und keine Domain auf deinem anderen Webspace. Wenn du die Domain auf dem anderen Webserver einrichten kannst, kannst du bei 1&1 die DNS-Einstellungen bearbeiten und deine 1&1-Domain ist komplett mit dem anderen Server nutzbar.

Mamphil


----------

